# SAE eating java moss...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Recently I had noticed that my java moss was turning into a bunch of green strands without any of the 'mossy' part. Then as I watched the tank, I noticed the sae going through it very thoroughly. I have since observed the sae apparently eating it. Is this common for sae's to eat? I know it also loves the flakes when I feed the rest of the inhabitants.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I had 3 juvenile sae's and one adult in my 75. The adult would eat and eat and eat plants, food, whatever. I couldnt get him to stop eating plants, so now he is in a ten gallon by himself. He doesnt seem to bother the bacopa carolina or watersprite thats in there though.


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah I've noticed mine eats java moss as well but I've heard they only eat the new shoots.


----------

